# Samuel Rodriguez- Sellingtimeshares.net



## potchak (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone work with him? Trying to purchase a Silver oceanfront Oceanwatch and want to make sure he's on the up and up.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure, that is Seth Nock's site.  Very well known and honest broker.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Jul 15, 2011)

potchak said:


> Anyone work with him? Trying to purchase a Silver oceanfront Oceanwatch and want to make sure he's on the up and up.


I have not bought anything through him, but we've spoken a few times. He seems very knowledgable and reliable, with good follow though.  The prices he quoted me were reasonable under current market conditions.  I plan to purchase a T/S from him but am waiting to sell one before I buy.


----------



## potchak (Jul 15, 2011)

Cool, thx, once the deal goes through I will post how it goes.


----------



## Lee55 (Jul 15, 2011)

potchak

We are working with Samuel at this time. I called him a few months back, told him what we wanted. He called back several times with different offers. He found a price we were willing to pay in this market. 

He's been helpful and good to work with. He was able to answer all my questions. He knows the TS business. No pressure. We had a couple small issues with the escrow company, some of the paperwork they received from the owner was not original, just copies. This caused some delay. Now we are just waiting on Marriott to send us the final recorded transfer paperwork.  

Duke fan?


----------



## Howiereed (Jul 15, 2011)

I have had ongoing conversations with Samuel and i 
feel he is ethical and knows the timeshare resale market.


----------



## potchak (Jul 16, 2011)

I told him what I wanted a couple of days ago and gave him our final price yesterday, and he found a unit for us by 3 pm.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 24, 2018)

Does anyone know how long it takes to hear from Samuel after first contact through their website, Sellingtimeshares.net?  Also, does Seth Nock not work on resales anymore?  I had originally written to Seth through their 'Contact" link and was referred to Samuel, which is fine, but just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes. And how does one contact Seth Nock directly? ;-)


----------



## TXTortoise (Oct 24, 2018)

Touch base with Syed at AdvantageVacations.com and Magical Realty in Florida. All of these guys have a great rep and pretty much match buyers and sellers of both weeks and points from the same pool of listings. 

My experience has been with Syed(outstanding service), but did due diligence with the others when I was buying.


----------



## jme (Oct 24, 2018)

Sam Rodriguez and Seth Nock (and Sellingtimeshares.net) have been around for many years
(maybe two decades), and their reputations are stellar.
I sought Sam out for two resale purchases in the last 5+ years,
and both went very smoothly and quickly.

He also recently sold a Marriott week to friends of mine who were referred to him by me,
and they are thrilled to begin their timeshare journey.....lowest price I've seen, great service, & closing is imminent.

I knew about him long before I decided to purchase, and all those who dealt with him during that time were pleased.
He and Seth have been well-known around the TUG boards since the late 90s.
Both are honest, hard-working, and very timely in their responses.
If they don't have exactly what you're looking for, they'll find it.

Sam stays busy, so if he doesn't answer right away, try calling him.....he's always gotten back to me
within a day or two at the most. He has a family and a life too, but I know he will take care of everyone the best he can.

He's as reliable as anyone I've ever heard of in the business, very worthy of any accolades he receives,
and I recommend him without reservation. Ditto for Seth.


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2018)

Samuel and ( sellingtimeshares.net ) and Kelly Marshall ( premiertimeshareresale.com ) are well respected brokers that Ownertrades.com works closely with.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 25, 2018)

I just worked with Sam on my Harbour Lake purchase.  No issues in communicating.  He was pleasant to work with and extremely knowledgeable.  Smooth and very quick transaction too


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 27, 2018)

I do have a concern when SELLING through them.  I sold a Maui week a few years ago and Seth told me I should list it at a certain amount, that I would never be able to sell it through Marriott Resales at the price they were asking.  I listed it through Marriott Resales and it sold in a week.  My net proceeds after the 40% Marriott commission was well in excess of the price Seth told me he would be able to list it at.

I would have no hesitation to work with them if I were BUYING, however.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 27, 2018)

There are very nice reviews here. I have heard mixed things privately as well as experienced some mixed things so I have hesitated to work with them.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 27, 2018)

+1 I can say the same as @TravelTime for buying.


----------

